# Those with Reptile Rooms



## LEdwards (Jan 6, 2009)

If you have a reptile/exotic room in your house, why not post a picture of it? Would be interesting to see as i am thinking about converting my spare room into a reptile room before i get my Argentine Tegu. Should be pretty cool:2thumb: already planning it out.


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant wait to see these, i was going to turn my attic into a rep room but it is far too small. 4 viv max lol.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

It's not exactly a reptile room only as it's also the room i work in lol

but here's ours...

My partner built the viv stacks, have own threads showing it's construction, the doors on the smaller stack to the left will be fitted tomorrow....:whip:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is one of my rep rooms, will get pics of the other one soon.










This was my livingroom


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

whooooo nice pics ill post mine when done in about 4-5 weeks time when we move YEAH


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I did his post a while ago


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Re-fitting mine so no pics at the moment but can describe it as lots of rubs stacked on shelves with a wall of various sized vivs floor to ceiling up one wall. Nothing special but functional.


----------



## Velenon (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey i got a question, what kind of drugs you guys selling to pay for all that electricity? :lol2:
Seriously? must cost a fortune, or do you find eventually the combined heat given off into the room acctually ends up lowering the heat your pumping into each individual viv? do you guys make special effeort to insulate the rooms?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Velenon said:


> Hey i got a question, what kind of drugs you guys selling to pay for all that electricity? :lol2:
> Seriously? must cost a fortune, or do you find eventually the combined heat given off into the room acctually ends up lowering the heat your pumping into each individual viv? do you guys make special effeort to insulate the rooms?


 
Not too bad actually when you have a room. Yes you insulate well, but I heat the room to the lower end of the gradient for the coldest species I have and use cable, mats, ceramics to make the hot spots. Found I spent more electric wise when I had vivs all over the place (lounge, hallway, etc) because I had to put extra equipment on just to keep them at the right temps. But its great even if the rest of my house is freezing (I have my rep room on a seperate heating system) I can go and sit in my rep room to defrost. Take in a cocktail and its like being on holiday.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

mine is a shed not a room, hope it counts


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

couple more pics


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

looks a big shed mate very nice i like it:notworthy: is it just corns you breed? hows the shed with keeping the heat in?


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> couple more pics


are they rodent cages? arent your snakes in constant attack mode when you go near them with the smell of them in there lol ?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> mine is a shed not a room, hope it counts


Nice shed. do u mind if i ask where in norfolk you are and what u breed.


----------



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

*nice*

good set up,lol thats alot of snakes


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

This thread has been done before but meh, why not do it again! lol

Heres mine, its only small, 2.3m x 2.4m (7'6" x 7'10")

View through the door:









Going Clockwise, on left of door:
ATB on top, Viv for new Sunglow Leo coming at weekend, in the 'rack' livefood in small tubs, 2 Hogs in the hatchling tubs, scorpion in small faunarium, 5 Rough Green Snakes in larger faunarium, 2 Albino Fattails underneath:









Then the cupboard full of reptile bits n bobs:









Then the left wall; Equipment on top, Royal in viv, Tarantulas in the Faunariums, Mantids in Jars/cups, Royal in tub in viv, pair of BRBs and larger female BRB at the bottom:









And finally the right hand wall; An ATB in each exo-terra terrarium, Roaches in the Faunarium, Borneo Blood in top viv, Beardie in the bottom:









My Iggy and an ATB are kept in the livingroom downstairs; Iggy is downstairs as it has the most traffic to help keep it amused and the ATB is a nice display exo-terra (and it wouldnt fit anywhere else!)

:grin1:

P.S. The old thread is here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/212696-dedicated-herp-rooms-show-them.html


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

I will get photos of our setup as soon as it is done. We are having all of our racking changed as well as our cages. 

Vicki x


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

iangreentree said:


> looks a big shed mate very nice i like it:notworthy: is it just corns you breed? hows the shed with keeping the heat in?


Its very well insulated, i have radiators in there but with the heat mats in the racks the radiators dont come on very often.



slr123 said:


> are they rodent cages? arent your snakes in constant attack mode when you go near them with the smell of them in there lol ?


The rodent cages are only in there temperaraly (got to build a new shed for the mice) but the snakes dont seem to act any different from when i didnt have any in there.



spend_day said:


> Nice shed. do u mind if i ask where in norfolk you are and what u breed.


I live in raveningham (near loddon and beccels).
i hope to breed corns, kings (floridas), sinaloan milks and royals this year but next should be doing rosy's (2 different locals), hoggies (western and mexican), cali kings and if they are big enough blood pythons)



carliz said:


> good set up,lol thats alot of snakes


Ta yup lots of snakes and lots of mouths to feed :2thumb:


----------



## Sari (Feb 20, 2009)

Bringing the thread back up as were posting pics tomorow : victory: our new rep room is pretty cool


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

to those running a lot of lighting in the room - do you do anything special with the electrics? I have just put all my vivs in one room - it isnt many - well not as many as soom of you guys lol but I do worry about the electrics despite a fire alam installed and all the extension leads being surge protecting ones


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> I live in raveningham (near loddon and beccels).
> i hope to breed corns, kings (floridas), sinaloan milks and royals this year but next should be doing rosy's (2 different locals), hoggies (western and mexican), cali kings and if they are big enough blood pythons)



cool i know where to go/send people if there after a snake breeder. might be after a cali king next year :mf_dribble:


----------

